

Here's to the crazy ones - mylifeforaiur
http://www.malcognition.com/blog/2009/heres-to-the-crazy-ones-us/

======
joss82
My eyes are crying because of this green background.

Why did the author choose such a background ?

If he wants to _be different_ , he should focus on content rather than
unergonomical design.

------
quizbiz
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvn_Ied9t4M>

It never gets old. Always a mood changer when I need it.

~~~
anamax
It's interesting that few of those folks were actually "rebels" in a
significant sense.

Einstein is a great example. Apart from the "5000 German scientists" thing, he
was well respected from the beginning.

The Beatles are another. They pretty much owned popular music and they're
"outsiders"?

Van Gogh, now he was an outsider as was Eugene Von Bruenchenhein
<http://www.ktfineart.com/past/?object_id=86> .

------
arketyp
That _James Bond analogy_ sure got me convinced...

Of course if sales are bad you have to reinvent yourself and take crazy risks.
But wackiness as an incubator? I don't understand that conclusion.

